# My bunnies new homebase!



## Jasminebunny (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi so this is my bunnies new home!
Shes allowed run around time .

But this is her homebase

Is it okay?


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 29, 2020)

It looks great, but I would add some hanging toys and *hay*. That is also a lot of litter! You probably only need 1/2 of that amount. Make sure you top it off with hay too.
She is a very pretty bunny.


----------



## Catlyn (Apr 29, 2020)

So this is her base right? Sounds suitable if there were, like @Mariam+Theo said, less litter, more hay and hanging toys. Maybe you could fit a small cardboard box right next to the litterbox as a hideyhole?


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 29, 2020)

Catlyn said:


> So this is her base right? Sounds suitable if there were, like @Mariam+Theo said, less litter, more hay and hanging toys. Maybe you could fit a small cardboard box right next to the litterbox as a hideyhole?


Sure , it's not fully complete .
I have not put all the stuff on there


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 29, 2020)

She keeps chewing the bars


----------



## Catlyn (Apr 29, 2020)

She sure feels crammed then. She wants to get out. Will she be free roaming your rooms?


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 29, 2020)

Updated cage


----------



## Catlyn (Apr 29, 2020)

She SURE wants to be out. That's better but i can't see hay. Was it placed where it doesn't show?


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 29, 2020)

Catlyn said:


> She sure feels crammed then. She wants to get out. Will she be free roaming your rooms?


Yes


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 29, 2020)

Catlyn said:


> She SURE wants to be out. That's better but i can't see hay. Was it placed where it doesn't show?


Umm right now I ran out of hay she has some grass though


----------



## Catlyn (Apr 29, 2020)

Well if she has plenty then it's just fine! Glad to hear that she's freely grazing around wherever she wants. Where she's allowed to, of course.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 29, 2020)

Theo chews his cage bars even when he is free-roaming. I squeeze some lemon on the cage bars and he will stop. It will have to be re-applied every once and a while, but it should do the trick. You could also make a taste deterrent: https://www.cuteness.com/blog/content/how-to-make-homemade-taste-deterrent-for-dogs.


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 29, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> Theo chews his cage bars even when he is free-roaming. I squeeze some lemon on the cage bars and he will stop. It will have to be re-applied every once and a while, but it should do the trick. You could also make a taste deterrent: https://www.cuteness.com/blog/content/how-to-make-homemade-taste-deterrent-for-dogs.


Okay


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 29, 2020)

Also wanted to double check if this treat is okay.
Its got honey , wheat , corn and seeds in it and she seems to love it !


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 29, 2020)

If you sent a picture, it didn't come through. I personally wouldn't feed it to Theo because rabbits shouldn't have honey, seeds, or corn, and should only sometimes have wheat.


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 29, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> If you sent a picture, it didn't come through. I personally wouldn't feed it to Theo because rabbits shouldn't have honey, seeds, or corn, and should only sometimes have wheat.


Nope didn't send a picture , okay it was labeled as safe for buns .
She enjoys chewing on it.


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 29, 2020)

I'll remove it in the morning


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 29, 2020)

Most things that say they are safe for rabbits aren't. I didn't know that when I first got Theo so I bought all the cheap treats from pet stores. Now that I know they are bad for rabbits, I stay away. I always shame the rabbit aisle in stores, lol.


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 29, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> Most things that say they are safe for rabbits aren't. I didn't know that when I first got Theo so I bought all the cheap treats from pet stores. Now that I know they are bad for rabbits, I stay away. I always shame the rabbit aisle in stores, lol.


Same.
Haha


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 29, 2020)

How often should I be cleaning her homebase pen


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 29, 2020)

I know hardly anything about bunnies, even though I've owned them for 3 years


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm planning on adding a few homemade toys , and a hidey .


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 29, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> How often should I be cleaning her homebase pen





Jasminebunny said:


> I know hardly anything about bunnies, even though I've owned them for 3 years


The basic rule of thumb is to clean it whenever you think it is too messy OR, for sure, clean it anytime there is odor. A litter trained rabbit can have his litter box cleaned out any time it emits odor. The rest of the cage can be swept out as often as you like, but at least once per week. How quickly a litter box gets smelly depends on how it is set up (size box, litter used, maintenance). I litter box set up to the best advantage can go up to a week (with one rabbit) between cleanings. 

If you'd like to learn more about rabbits, feel free to visit my website. Fair warning-- I think it is easier to look through on the web version rather than the mobile version. 
Since you and Mariam were discussing store bought treats, I'll link the web page on treats to get you started:








Treats


[ Tablet users, try the "web" version by clicking on "web" at the bottom of this page for a better, user-friendly format . ]



rabbitsindoors.weebly.com


----------



## hasek39 (Apr 30, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> Most things that say they are safe for rabbits aren't.


 Mariam, is that based mostly on the ingredients you've mentioned such as seeds? I see a lot of the toys in the pet store made of wood that are colored. I'm thinking why would I give a creature in my care dye. Maybe those toys are like fishing lures; designed to catch fisher people, not fish


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 30, 2020)

hasek39 said:


> Mariam, is that based mostly on the ingredients you've mentioned such as seeds? I see a lot of the toys in the pet store made of wood that are colored. I'm thinking why would I give a creature in my care dye. Maybe those toys are like fishing lures; designed to catch fisher people, not fish


It is based on the ingredients, but also what they look like. I agree, why would you give your rabbit a toy covered with dye. Even if I did buy "those" kinds of toys, Theo is so picky about toys he wouldn't even play with any of the store-bought toys because they are so plain and uninteresting.


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 30, 2020)

I cleaned and fully set up her cage


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 30, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> It is based on the ingredients, but also what they look like. I agree, why would you give your rabbit a toy covered with dye. Even if I did buy "those" kinds of toys, Theo is so picky about toys he wouldn't even play with any of the store-bought toys because they are so plain and uninteresting.


So is jasmine ! 
She wouldn't play with them , she loves tunnels , tunnels , tunnels , and toys stuffed with treats!
Like her treat balls!


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 30, 2020)

She also loves to snuggle with teddies!
Shre never chews them


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 30, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> I cleaned and fully set up her cageView attachment 47147


Her cage looks great! Be careful with all the yarn because you don't want it to get wrapped around her neck. 


Jasminebunny said:


> So is jasmine !
> She wouldn't play with them , she loves tunnels , tunnels , tunnels , and toys stuffed with treats!
> Like her treat balls!


Theo likes jumping over things. I'm making him some mini horse jumps because he loves jumping things so much! He is in the process of bonding with his tunnel because he is scared of it  He also loves toys stuffed with hay and treats.


----------



## hasek39 (Apr 30, 2020)

That looks great Jasmine, can I move in there?


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 30, 2020)

hasek39 said:


> That looks great Jasmine, can I move in there?


Sure!
The blanket is dirty thought


----------



## zkeaton (Apr 30, 2020)

i just wanna say how adorable your bunny is tho...


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 30, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> Her cage looks great! Be careful with all the yarn because you don't want it to get wrapped around her neck.
> 
> Theo likes jumping over things. I'm making him some mini horse jumps because he loves jumping things so much! He is in the process of bonding with his tunnel because he is scared of it  He also loves toys stuffed with hay and treats.





zkeaton said:


> i just wanna say how adorable your bunny is tho...


Awe thanks


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

I put a blanket over the top of the cage because the hidey wouldn't fit .


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (May 1, 2020)

I would definitely be careful of those pets at home toys and treats, especially the food ones.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> I would definitely be careful of those pets at home toys and treats, especially the food ones.


Only one is from pets at home , the litter box is from pets at home and so are the food and water bowls


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Apollo’s Slave (May 1, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Only one is from pets at home , the litter box is from pets at home and so are the food and water bowls


That stuff is fine, I just mean that corn looking treat thing in the beginning. Also stuff like yoghurt drops, things that have dye on them. I do buy some of my toys or supplies from pets at home but just advising to watch ingredients and things like that.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (May 1, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> View attachment 47221


Looks good. You managed to get hay? 
That food bowl is really cute by the way. The one I have says dog on it


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Looks good. You managed to get hay?
> That food bowl is really cute by the way. The one I have says dog on it


No , it's grass that I picked , getting some tomorrow.
It was an Easter one


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

We are letting her out in a minute , it's gotten warmer!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (May 1, 2020)

Yeah, i just felt how hot it got. I’m in London and it was storming a moment ago . But It’s hot now.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Yeah, i just felt how hot it got. I’m in London and it was storming a moment ago . But It’s hot now.


Yes so fast weather change!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Hehe , letting the guineas out!


----------

